# Canton, OH - Big Girl, Shy Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Waverly, OH | Big Girl.










11-23-10 Big Girl is a bit shy but friendly. We believe she's been a family pet and might be spayed. She's perhaps 5 years old and weighs 65-70 pounds. It's possible she's pure bred


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful girl - breakfast bump.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

says HOLD


----------

